# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Angazhimi ndaj femijes anashkalim i bashkeshortit?!

## arbana uk

Shpesh here ndodh qe lindja e femijes se pare te ndikoje negativisht ne raportet mes bashkeshorteve per shkak te angazhimit te tepert te nenes ndaj foshnjes.Nena e re e entuziazmuar me ardhjen e antarit te ri ne familje harron qe perveq te qenurit nene eshte edhe nje grua,dhe keshtu dalengadal sikur krijon nje distance me te shoqin.
Cfare mendoni rreth ketij artikulli?Eshte real?
Jeni perballur me nje problem te tille.?shprehni mendimet tuaja!

----------


## mia@

Keshtu ndjehen meshkujt ne fakt si te lene pas dore kur vjen femija ne jete, por mendoj qe nese meshkujt do kontriubonin me shume ne rritjen e femijes, do te jepnin ndihmen e tyre me aq sa te mundnin, do arrinin ta kuptonin nenen e re. Te kujdesesh per nje foshnje nuk eshte aq e lehte sa u duket meshkujve. ( varet nga femija gjithsesi). Jeta e femres behet teper rutine dhe e varur krejtesisht nga femija, diten dhe naten. Femra ndihet e lodhur fizikisht dhe psikologjikisht, dhe jo se  thjesht distancohet nga burri se do femijen me shume. Dhe burri ne fund te fundit duhet te mos harroje se eshte dhe baba dhe jo vetem bashkeshort.Te ikesh qe pa gdhire e te kthehesh ne 5 a me vone,  te presesh cdo gje gati ne shtepi, dhe ta duash gruan ne "forme" sikur nuk shkon. 
 Te dy duhet te bashkeveprojne per ti kaluar keto "pengesa" sa me lehte, dhe jo te presin qe gruaja e tyre te behet cope si per femijen, shtepine dhe per  burrin.  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

sa e shemtuar fjala angazhim, e perdorur ne kete kontekst...

ardhja e nje femije eshte mrekulli dhe lumturi pa fund. nese nuk ndihet si e tille ka dicka ne baze qe nuk shkon...

----------


## mia@

> sa e shemtuar fjala angazhim, e perdorur ne kete kontekst...
> 
> ardhja e nje femije eshte mrekulli dhe lumturi pa fund. nese nuk ndihet si e tille ka dicka ne baze qe nuk shkon...


Ashtu eshte broken, gjithsesi te mos harrojme qe nuk eshte e lehte te jesh prind i mire. Duhet ti privosh vetes shume gjera qe ke bere para se femija te vinte ne jete, dhe fatkeqesisht jo te gjithe  jane gati ose e kuptojne shume vone se ashtu sic thua ti u eshte thene qe femija eshte vetem lumturi, bashkon me shume ciftin, ... etj. Nuk eshte kaq e lehte ne fakt. Ka shume qe ndahen pikerisht per shkak te femijeve, se nuk gjejne ekulibrin midis jetes personale dhe familjes, sidomos meshkujt qe kujtojne se mjafton te sjellin leke ne shtepi dhe e kryen detyren ndaj familjes. Jane pikerisht keto familje qe kane me shume perplasje, kontradikta ne cift, sidomos kur vijne femijet ne jete.

----------


## broken_smile

sic e thashe edhe me lart mia, nuk besoj se problemi qendron te ardhja e femijes. problemi eshte me i thelle, qendron te vete cifti qe ndoshta as nuk e ka gjetur ndonjehere ekuilibrin, apo eshte kenaqur me nje ekuiliber te rreme...nganjehere eshte e veshtire t'i pranosh gjerat per ate qe jane dhe vazhdon nje lidhje per inerci ose me shpresen se mund te behet me mire...kjo ne te miren e rasteve, se ne te keqen ka edhe nga ata qe akoma nuk kane mesuar se c'duan nga jeta, dhe kjo gje reflektohet edhe ne raportin me partnerin...ne te dyja rastet kontradiktat do lindnin edhe pa femije fare...

----------


## mia@

Te gjithe ne sa jemi te rinje, te pamartuar e perfytyrojme veten perfekt si bashkshorta dhe prinder, por realiteti flet ndryshe. Asgje nuk arrihet pa sakrifica. Ketu fillojne problemet.

----------


## Arvima

Nuk e kuptoj! Perse duhet te jete angazhim ? Nje femije i ardhur ne jete eshte motivim per te dy palet , dhe te dy angazhohen per te rritur sa me mire femijen , secili ka vendin e vet ne familje. 

Une enderroj te kem nje femije dhe ta rris e ta edukoj sa me mire te mundem , bashke me bashkeshortin... mezi po presim te vije ajo dite  :ngerdheshje:  Mia , mos me demoralizo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Une personalishte si prind ter dita me shkon ne angazhime,njeren ane problemet ne Korporat,tjetren ane angazhimi me studenta dhe nxenes ne lami te ndryshme pastaj ushtrimet me femijet e mi pastaj ushtrime ne artet marciale...pastaj ne forume betejat e mija me antar te ndryshem te forumit,letra te dashuris,poezi lirike,Historia Kombetare si dhe temat me motive fetare...

----------


## skender76

Ktu hyn ne skene dashnorja e pare... :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------


## Arvima

> Ktu hyn ne skene dashnorja e pare...))))


Gjithmone duhet te ndodhe kshu? Nuk ka perjashtime?  :Gjumash:

----------


## mia@

> Nuk e kuptoj! Perse duhet te jete angazhim ? Nje femije i ardhur ne jete eshte motivim per te dy palet , dhe te dy angazhohen per te rritur sa me mire femijen , secili ka vendin e vet ne familje. 
> 
> Une enderroj te kem nje femije dhe ta rris e ta edukoj sa me mire te mundem , bashke me bashkeshortin... mezi po presim te vije ajo dite  Mia , mos me demoralizo


Te gjithe prinderit ate enderrojne Arvima, por jo te gjithe e fillojne familjen  ne kushtet "ideale". Dikush ka hequr dore nga edukimi, dikush nga puna per ti ndejt afer femijes ose se nuk e perballon dot cerdhen, e shume situata te ndryshme qe perballemi ne jeten tone.  Mos flasim per rastet kur femijet semuren shpesh. Te gjitha keto nuk kalojne pa na prekur, dhe jo te gjithe i perballojme njesoj, kjo ne varesi te kushteve ne te cilat ndodhemi. Une nuk ve asgje mbi femijet e mi, por do genjeja po te thoja qe nuk lodhem, merzitem, stresohem per shkak te femijeve. Dje qe thua ti dola me nja dy shoqe dhe me femijet e tyre. U kenaqem. Kaluam mbi 6 ore se bashku. Pime nje kafe fillimisht, femijet hengren mengjes ne nje lokal. Pastaj ne pishine, nja 2 ore, ( mezi i shkulem qe andej ) dhe perfunduam ne park per piknik. Megjithate nuk e mohoj qe dhe u stresuam shume. Kujdes andej e kujdes ketej. Mos kap kete e mos kap ate. U ngjirem se foluri femijeve. U beme dhe me dhimbje koke. Femijet u kenaqen por prape  kerkuan te 
te loznin dhe ne shtepi se bashku. I varen turinjt. Dikush dhe qau. Ne te shumten e rasteve  dikush do e prishi " atmosferen" me te qara. Never happy, lol Nuk kenaqen kollaj femijet sot. Ehhhhh! Kur ata s'kenaqen dhe prindi shqetesohet, stresohet.  Kur erdha ne shtepi mu desh te merrja advil per dhimbje koke. Ja keshtu. Femija eshte lumturi  por ta besh femijen te lumtur nuk mjaftojne vetem puthjet ledhatimet.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

> Te gjithe prinderit ate enderrojne Arvima, por jo te gjithe e fillojne familjen  ne kushtet "ideale". Dikush ka hequr dore nga edukimi, dikush nga puna per ti ndejt afer femijes ose se nuk e perballon dot cerdhen, e shume situata te ndryshme qe perballemi ne jeten tone.  Mos flasim per rastet kur femijet semuren shpesh. Te gjitha keto nuk kalojne pa na prekur, dhe jo te gjithe i perballojme njesoj, kjo ne varesi te kushteve ne te cilat ndodhemi. Une nuk ve asgje mbi femijet e mi, por do genjeja po te thoja qe nuk lodhem, merzitem, stresohem per shkak te femijeve. Dje qe thua ti dola me nja dy shoqe dhe me femijet e tyre. U kenaqem. Kaluam mbi 6 ore se bashku. Pime nje kafe fillimisht, femijet hengren mengjes ne nje lokal. Pastaj ne pishine, nja 2 ore, ( mezi i shkulem qe andej ) dhe perfunduam ne park per piknik. Megjithate nuk e mohoj qe dhe u stresuam shume. Kujdes andej e kujdes ketej. Mos kap kete e mos kap ate. U ngjirem se foluri femijeve. U beme dhe me dhimbje koke. Femijet u kenaqen por prape  kerkuan te 
> te loznin dhe ne shtepi se bashku. I varen turinjt. Dikush dhe qau. Ne te shumten e rasteve  dikush do e prishi " atmosferen" me te qara. Never happy, lol Nuk kenaqen kollaj femijet sot. Ehhhhh! Kur ata s'kenaqen dhe prindi shqetesohet, stresohet.  Kur erdha ne shtepi mu desh te merrja advil per dhimbje koke. Ja keshtu. Femija eshte lumturi  por ta besh femijen te lumtur nuk mjaftojne vetem puthjet ledhatimet.


Te kuptoj! Edhe i mendoj keto gjera... une kur i shoh femijet e tjereve kenaqem, luaj me ta, ama kur behen te bezdisshem dhe qajne largohem, nuk durohen  :ngerdheshje:  Po nje nene ? Eshte e detyruar tu qendroje prane kurdo. Por prap them, nje femije eshte aq i shtrenjte sa ja vlen te sakrifikosh.  :buzeqeshje:  Jam e ndergjegjshme per lodhjen dhe vuajtjen, por c'te bej ? Te rri pa femije? Sdo kishte shume vlere jeta pastaj. Preferoj me mire te sakrifikoj per te arritur dicka sesa te rri rehat. Dmth te kete nje kuptim cdo gje qe do bej ne jete.

----------


## skender76

> Gjithmone duhet te ndodhe kshu? Nuk ka perjashtime?


Arvima, 

me pelqen te bej shaka, dhe ajo me siper ishte nje nga ato... :buzeqeshje: 


Por ti meriton nje pergjigje serioze, dhe ja eksperienca ime personale:


Kur un dhe mon amour menduam/deshironim te kishim femije e pare, te them qe kisha shum frike (brenda meje, ndersa jashte s'me dridhej qerpiku..). Kisha shume frike, kisha frike sepse nuk isha i sigurt per t'ardhmen, doja qe t'ishte gjithcka perfekt...
+ qe mendoja se ardhja i nje femije do me kufizonte ne pune..., nuk do mund te kisha me kurajon e meparshme...

Kur Zoti na dhuroi femijen e pare, jam lumturuar pa mase, por nuk fsheh edhe njefare hutimi (gjithmon brenda meje, ndersa jashte s'me dridhej qerpiku... :buzeqeshje: ) 

Shum shpejt frikerat filluan te bien njera pas tjetres. Motivimi ne pune ishte edhe me i madh se me perpara. Im ate me thonte qe femija lind me fatin e tij, dhe mua me ka ndodh me te tre femijet dicka e tille...

T'i afrohem temes:
Ndjenjen qe mon amour ka per mua, duke qen se esht e drejperdrejt mund te me humbe ndonje detaj i vogel....
Madheshtine e  asaj ndjenje arrita ta shoh per here te pare vetem ndermjet saj dhe goces se pare, kisha nje mrekulli perballe meje, dhe ishte imja, vetem imja... Ishte shikimi ne "profil" qe nuk mund ta shihja me pare...

Mendoj se lindja e nje femije sjell vetem pozitivitet dhe forcimin e lidhjes ne cift.
Nese ndodh ndryshe, mendoj se ka qene lidhje e gabuar...

----------


## skender76

> Te gjithe prinderit ate enderrojne Arvima, por jo te gjithe e fillojne familjen  ne kushtet "ideale". Dikush ka hequr dore nga edukimi, dikush nga puna per ti ndejt afer femijes ose se nuk e perballon dot cerdhen, e shume situata te ndryshme qe perballemi ne jeten tone.  Mos flasim per rastet kur femijet semuren shpesh. Te gjitha keto nuk kalojne pa na prekur, dhe jo te gjithe i perballojme njesoj, kjo ne varesi te kushteve ne te cilat ndodhemi. Une nuk ve asgje mbi femijet e mi, por do genjeja po te thoja qe nuk lodhem, merzitem, stresohem per shkak te femijeve. Dje qe thua ti dola me nja dy shoqe dhe me femijet e tyre. U kenaqem. Kaluam mbi 6 ore se bashku. Pime nje kafe fillimisht, femijet hengren mengjes ne nje lokal. Pastaj ne pishine, nja 2 ore, ( mezi i shkulem qe andej ) dhe perfunduam ne park per piknik. Megjithate nuk e mohoj qe dhe u stresuam shume. Kujdes andej e kujdes ketej. Mos kap kete e mos kap ate. U ngjirem se foluri femijeve. U beme dhe me dhimbje koke. Femijet u kenaqen por prape  kerkuan te 
> te loznin dhe ne shtepi se bashku. I varen turinjt. Dikush dhe qau. Ne te shumten e rasteve  dikush do e prishi " atmosferen" me te qara. Never happy, lol Nuk kenaqen kollaj femijet sot. Ehhhhh! Kur ata s'kenaqen dhe prindi shqetesohet, stresohet.  Kur erdha ne shtepi mu desh te merrja advil per dhimbje koke. Ja keshtu. Femija eshte lumturi  por ta besh femijen te lumtur nuk mjaftojne vetem puthjet ledhatimet.



Ti mia@ hicke shum keq, posi...

kafe, pishine, piknik,...

posi...

Ty nuk te duhet advil, por te duhet nje dru i mire.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Ti mia@ hicke shum keq, posi...
> 
> kafe, pishine, piknik,...
> 
> posi...
> 
> Ty nuk te duhet advil, por te duhet nje dru i mire....


Po heq mo, se iki per femijet me shume.  :perqeshje:  Ti e di qe qejfi tamam, tamam, behet pa femije.   :ngerdheshje:

----------

